# How do you print white text on transfers using a white toner printer??



## chishirt (Apr 11, 2013)

How do you print white text on transfers using a white toner printer??

I have the OKI 711WT printer which is great because it allows you to print white designs on dark shirts. The problem is...I don't know how to print white text on the transfers (GOflip it 2.0)

I have Jasc Paint Shop Pro and I am not sure how to have my white text appear on the transfers, when I print the paper comes out all white. Can anyone help me that uses the same program?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Make sure you are changing the color of the text the text to white, and not transparent.

Is the paper white? Maybe it is printing but you can't see it?


----------



## chishirt (Apr 11, 2013)

splathead said:


> Make sure you are changing the color of the text the text to white, and not transparent.
> 
> Is the paper white? Maybe it is printing but you can't see it?


Yea the text is white..the problem is, i'm not sure how to make the background transparent. When I print the white text, the white background shows as well. I don't know how to select the white text to print white only without printing the background white.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Change the paper to transparent. If the image is bitmap remove the background by deleting it or change it to transparent.


----------



## chishirt (Apr 11, 2013)

Lnfortun said:


> Change the paper to transparent. If the image is bitmap remove the background by deleting it or change it to transparent.


How do u do that using paint shop pro 7? (that's the only program I have)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll see a checkerboard background pattern when you have the paper set to transparent. But I'm not a user, so not sure how you would do it. Deleting background layer, maybe? Or Google it.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

chishirt said:


> How do u do that using paint shop pro 7? (that's the only program I have)


According to infos I read Paintshop Pro has both bitmap and vecor editor. Vector editor like CorelDRAW the paper background color can be set to no background or transparent. Check the help menu of your software and find out how to set the page background color to transparent.

Use the vector tool when editing.

For bitmap editor like photoshop you can delete the background by using magic wand tool. Click all the background that is solid white then press delete key.

You can download two freewares. One is CorelDRAW look alike and the other is PhotoShop look alike.

They are Inkscape and Gimp. Use one or the other if you cannot set the paper background to transparent with Paintshop Pro.

The two softwares are available at:

Inkscape: Inkscape. Draw Freely.
Gimp: Get Gimp - Like Photoshop, Only 100% FREE


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

LN, I didn't know you could do that with the Magic Wand Tool. I'll try that myself. That will save a bunch of time.

I've been selecting it by color and cutting it out and pasting in a new layer. Guess I do things the hard way.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

selanac said:


> LN, I didn't know you could do that with the Magic Wand Tool. I'll try that myself. That will save a bunch of time.
> 
> I've been selecting it by color and cutting it out and pasting in a new layer. Guess I do things the hard way.


If you have Photoshop you can click an area in the background with the magic wand then Click Select the Similar. It will select anything that isl the same color as the background that fallls within the tolerance value. You have to be carefull though because if you have white objects like text that you want to keep photoshop will select them also. When you press delete key those items will be deleted also. Of course when that happens you can press Ctrl Z to undo up to a certain point.

The best way is to press and hold the shift key while you click the items you want select with the magic wand. You can also use the Lasso tool or Magnetic Lasso tool and use it to draw around the items you want to select.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I've always used the Magic Eraser Tool or have Selected it by color in the Menu bar.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

selanac said:


> I've always used the Magic Eraser Tool or have Selected it by color in the Menu bar.


I forgot to mention when using the Magnetic Lasso or Lasoo tool draw the outline on the part you want to keep. Click Select the inverse press delete key to remove unwanted color such as background.


----------



## thallium (Aug 13, 2013)

Lnfortun said:


> If you have Photoshop you can click an area in the background with the magic wand then Click Select the Similar. It will select anything that isl the same color as the background that fallls within the tolerance value. You have to be carefull though because if you have white objects like text that you want to keep photoshop will select them also. When you press delete key those items will be deleted also. Of course when that happens you can press Ctrl Z to undo up to a certain point.
> 
> The best way is to press and hold the shift key while you click the items you want select with the magic wand. You can also use the Lasso tool or Magnetic Lasso tool and use it to draw around the items you want to select.




Hope you guys don't consider 2 months bumping a post. I have gone through all the threads and have yet to find a solution for this issue on this site (or anywhere for that matter).

We just purchased the OKI 711wt and are having this background issue. I have years of Photoshop experience as well and I'm presently using CS3.

I am having the same issue with the background staying white after my designs have a transparent background. Simply using the magic wand, other tools and deleting the background doesn't change the fact that the printer prints a white background. Starting with the transparent background doesn't work. I have saved to every file type that allows transparent backgrounds along with going through all the printer settings, one of which allows Photoshop to control the output. None have worked. 
Page 40 and 41 of the OKI711cw manual are useless. They only give half instructions for Illustrator (which isn't my strong point) and the guide for Photoshop is a long long way around simply deleting the background. 

The only thing I haven't tried is to vectorize the file in Illustrator, but that would also jeopardize the quality of realistic images dramatically.

Has anyone solved this issue yet??

Keith


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

thallium said:


> Hope you guys don't consider 2 months bumping a post. I have gone through all the threads and have yet to find a solution for this issue on this site (or anywhere for that matter).
> 
> We just purchased the OKI 711wt and are having this background issue. I have years of Photoshop experience as well and I'm presently using CS3.
> 
> ...


Does AI have a tool like PowerClip in CorelDraw that inserts a bitmap inside a closed loop outline to hide unwanted area of the image like background?

Email me an image and I will send you back two images. a) The background is trimmed off and b) The image is Power Clipped. I have developed a CorelDraw macro that creates a vector silhouette of a bitmap. I can use the silhouette outline to trim of the background or use it for PowerClip. 

You can try either one of the images to see if it will solve your problem.

BTW don't waste expensive transfer when testing. Use a colored paper instead.

To email me click my ID then click Send email to Lnfortun.


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

In illustrator it's called a clipping mask. Simply place your outline shape on top of the bitmapped image, select both objects then either press Apple+7 or CTRL+7 I believe on a PC, or go to Object > Clipping Mask (near the bottom) > Make.

I'd be interested to find out what the issue/solution is for the likes of Photoshop as I've been considering an A3 white printer for some time. A lot of designs I do have a distressed look which is great for screen printing but not so great for transfer printing. My plans for using the white ink on the BN-20 as a base for CMYK were thwarted by the poor wash results I'd heard from my supplier.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Imaginative said:


> In illustrator it's called a clipping mask. Simply place your outline shape on top of the bitmapped image, select both objects then either press Apple+7 or CTRL+7 I believe on a PC, or go to Object > Clipping Mask (near the bottom) > Make.
> 
> I'd be interested to find out what the issue/solution is for the likes of Photoshop as I've been considering an A3 white printer for some time. A lot of designs I do have a distressed look which is great for screen printing but not so great for transfer printing. My plans for using the white ink on the BN-20 as a base for CMYK were thwarted by the poor wash results I'd heard from my supplier.


Can the vector outline in AI be used to trim or intersect a bitmap as well?

BTW the tool to use in CorelDraw is called Intersect. My bad.

Trimming will take away the area that is inside the outline. Intersect will remove the unwanted outside the outline such as background, but you have to delete the original as well as the outline. What is left is the bitmap with the background gone.

Does AI have Intersect? It is better than hiding the background permanently as suppose to PowerClip in CorelDraw or Trimming mask in AI.


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

Lnfortun said:


> Can the vector outline in AI be used to trim or intersect a bitmap as well?
> 
> BTW the tool to use in CorelDraw is called Intersect. My bad.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this will explain the clip/cut tools in Illustrator, excuse the quick and dirty cut path around the t-shirt, was the first graphic I came across and was easiest to cut out quickly.










Needless to say the 3rd image in each row is the path on top of the image and then the clipping path applied.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Imaginative said:


> Hopefully this will explain the clip/cut tools in Illustrator, excuse the quick and dirty cut path around the t-shirt, was the first graphic I came across and was easiest to cut out quickly.
> 
> Needless to say the 3rd image in each row is the path on top of the image and then the clipping path applied.


Did you draw the path or was it vectored from the bitmap?


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

Lnfortun said:


> Did you draw the path or was it vectored from the bitmap?


I used image trace to quickly generate that path but I could have drawn it by hand, the traced one can be adjusted to suit the bitmap underneath. The actual bitmapped image is still bitmapped though, it hasn't been vectorised.


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

The above is zoomed in a bit more and I've moved the clipping path out a bit so you can see that the image inside is still a bitmapped image. I guess it would've been easier with a colour photo or something.


----------

